# Rainforest gecko's?



## hornet (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been working on a 155l vivarium the past couple of weeks, i almost have the background done so in a couple of weeks i can start planting and landscaping and after it establishes i'm considering adding gecko's into it. A few species i've been thinking about are Saltuarius species, Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus (ring tailed gecko), Pseudothecadactylus lindneri (Giant cave gecko) or Carphodactylus laevis (Chameleon Gecko). I know the others are around but is the Chameleon Gecko in captivity? Out of those species what would be best suited to a large tropical vivarium, UV lighting will be supplied, it will be heated if i decide to add any reptiles and will have good air circulation provided by a fan. If none of those species would be suitable any other large arboreal gecko's that would go well in this kind of setup you could suggest?


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2010)

Northern Leaf Tailed Gecko?


----------



## James..94 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes the chameleon gecko is around just very hard to get hold of.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 6, 2010)

Not that hard if you have the Ca$h.


----------



## hornet (Nov 6, 2010)

i've already found 2 breeders for chameleon gex but yes, very pricey


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

i personally would not get giant cave geckos as they tend to be quite aggressive go the ring tails =D


----------



## hornet (Nov 9, 2010)

its a decent size enclosure so i'm not too worried bout aggression but i am leaning towards ring taileds as they get larger and are cheap and attractive


----------



## Rocket (Nov 9, 2010)

Hornet,
Based on experience with Ring-tails, they are large and very active geckos. Set-up in a nice rainforest dis play enclosure, I'm sure you will love them for they are active during the day as well as at night (well, mine were).


----------



## hornet (Nov 11, 2010)

sweet, sounds like what i want  will upload pics of the enclosure im setting up tonight


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2010)

Leaf tailed geckos would suit it well!!!!! Not sure how much they cost though


----------

